# Thinking of shipping Canada Post?



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Don’t. Add the extra 15% to ship with anyone else. It’s unreal. Things are sitting in trucks for a solid week before moving anywhere. My wife sent local letter mail last week...took 10 days and never left town!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I got a letter yesterday that was written in Edmonton on the 22 of this month. That's about right.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

My wife has been waiting for a parcel to come from BC to us in ON since June 1.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

I had a package that was scheduled to arrive on thursday. When they failed to deliver it, they simply changed the status to "date pending." Clearly some crossed/missing wires at CP right now, though I've had a lot of issues with them in the past too.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

On the contrast, I bought an amp from Quebec and FedEx had it to me in SW ON in less than 24 hours.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my license plate sticker. ordered 3 weeks ago


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I shipped a banjo, regular parcel, from Levis (Quebec) on Thursday afternoon three weeks ago 
and it arrived in Vancouver BC the 9th day (yeah ! Delivered on Sunday !).
Never had any problem with Canada Post.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Frenchy99 shipped an amp via Canada Post to me from Montreal last week. It arrived at my home in Kitchener in 48 hors...almost to the hour.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> @Frenchy99 shipped an amp via Canada Post to me from Montreal last week. It arrived at my home in Kitchener in 3 days...almost to the hour.


Actualy. I shipped it last monday and you got it on wednesday... so 48 hrs...

I think its beacause it was sent out express. They prioritise them.

I have a bass that was shipped express on Friday from Quebec city to Montreal. Should have it fir Monday. Ill let you guys know if it arrives on time.

On the same note. I got an order of tubes from the tube store that shipped out last monday... still no sign of it...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Actualy. I shipped it last monday and you got it on wednesday... so 48 hrs...


Yes...you are correct! I was thinking the 3rd day...DOH!
I corrected my post.



Frenchy99 said:


> I think its because it was sent out express. They prioritize them.


Another somewhat recent thread was discussing that C.P. Xpresspost was not able to guarantee shipping/delivery standards. I wonder if that is now beginning to change?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I ship everything expedited for small business...doesn’t seem to matter


----------



## geedeecee (May 28, 2010)

12 days from Mississauga to Stoney Creek, who knows when it will actually head in my direction.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

geedeecee said:


> 12 days from Mississauga to Stoney Creek, who knows when it will actually head in my direction.


OUCH! Was it sent Xpresspost?


----------



## geedeecee (May 28, 2010)

Regular package.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not sure whats going on with Canada Post lately. I would have given them a pass back in March or April but not now. For the 3rd time this year they claim they came to my place and attempted delivery. Bullshit. They said they left a calling card. Bullshit. And that's the last I ever heard of my shipment. Just happened again yesterday. Not to mention the shipping times are outrageous now.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm at work all day so I never see my carrier. Are the mail carriers working every day? I get mail once a week at the most now. Even paper bills are not showing up on time.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I did a deal for a pedal here on the forum that took over 3 weeks to go from Montreal to Ottawa, that was a small business expedited parcel. That the longest I’ve ever waited.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I use netparcel with my PayPal account and get great rates from UPS. Definitely worth looking into if you don't have access to business rates. Haven't sent anything CP for a few months, UPS ends up costing the same and it's way more reliable lately


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

We'll see how it goes. Shipped a roof rack Thursday. It's already in Mississauga from Ottawa as of yesterday with a delivery of Tuesday. We'll see if that's accurate or its stuck in a processing plant.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Canada Post... nope... I had 3 guitars coming from Alberta to Ontario... 3-1/2 weeks door to door. Stuff from the USA by Post is taking up to 2 months for small packages.
By contrast... I just did FedEx ground to Victoria from Ontario ... 4 business days. 3 guitars to Quebec by FedEx Ground ... NEXT DAY!
Cheers, Hugh h


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been using Canada Post / USPS to the US and recently shipped a pedal to New Mexico, 7 days and another one to Nashville which was supposed to be delivered on Friday and will tally to 9 days. I had an amp shipped from California and it took 4 days but it was the highest service offered by USPS and quite expensive.

as a FYI, if you sign up with UPS and/or Fedex for an account, you get a 30% discount on shipments. If you ship more, up to 50% discount. I have been using FedEx overnight or 2 day for guitars mostly for peace of mind and, pricing is reasonable with the discount. The declared value triggers a good chunk of the freight cost so when comparing to Canada Post, it's pretty competitive with the discount. One pita with the carriers is the recipient is required to complete a TSCA form which is essentially to confirm that there are no dangerous goods in the package. I haven't found a way to get around this as it delays delivery by one day - only the buyer/recipient can complete the form.

The other advantage of getting an account with UPS and FedEx is you save when importing goods - instruct the shipper to insert your account # in the appropriate section on the waybill and you save a few bucks on Fedex and UPS' "dubious" charges and it also accelerates customs clearance i.e. faster delivery.

on a side note, UPS stated that my discount expires in 30 years..


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Domestically, it's all over the map. Probably 90% of our customers are receiving their orders a few business days late. 8% whose parcels are roughly a week behind. 1% are actually getting things faster, which I don't get at all. But hey, I'm not going to complain about that. Then there's the final 1% whose parcels are on hold seemingly indefinitely, and we aren't able to do anything about it. With the current rules/delays, Canada Post won't do squat unless it has been at least 21 business days (4 weeks) past the delivery standard date.

Customers contact us begging for updates/assistance (or swearing vigorously at us, which is always just a joy to experience), and all we can do is say, "I REALLY wish there was something we could do for you. This really sucks for everyone involved. Sadly, we don't have the power to speed up the process, and we can't get any more information than what you have available. I hope they deliver your parcel soon! If it doesn't make it, the second we are able to open a support ticket and get an investigation rolling, we're on it!"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Expect delays with CP.

It sucks but.....


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

My parcel Ottawa -> Thornhill appears to be right on track for delivery tomorrow.

Update: Out for delivery a day early.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm tracking a loaded strat pick guard I mailed to Nova Scotia on June 9. It took until June 17 to make it the 100 km from here to Mississauga (according to CP tracking).


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

I’m getting a guitar sent from GTA to regina. I’m debating CP overnight vs fedex ground. FedEx is still priced higher. Any thoughts? It seemed like the Mississauga depot was really delayed a couple weeks back. Has anyone had any recent experience to suggest this is still an issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a Nespresso order that's been stuck in Mississauga since June 12 (10 days now). I could have biked there and back a lot quicker than that.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I’m on a motorcycle forum, and word over there is that CP’s main distribution centre was about 170 truckloads behind. It’s a double whammy of reduced staffing and increased online shopping. That 170 figure is from last week, no idea if they’re gaining or loosing ground since then.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

zdogma said:


> Yeah, I did a deal for a pedal here on the forum that took over 3 weeks to go from Montreal to Ottawa, that was a small business expedited parcel. That the longest I’ve ever waited.


That was from me
I shipped something on the same day to someone else in ON and it arrived a week later 
I shipped something to Japan later and it got there before
You read that right... shipping from QC to Japan was faster than shipping from QC to ON

The problem is in ON
Everywhere else I've shipped with CP, it's been a bit slower, but decent


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Business said:


> The problem is in ON
> Everywhere else I've shipped with CP, it's been a bit slower, but decent


That’s my experience too.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

Business said:


> That was from me
> I shipped something on the same day to someone else in ON and it arrived a week later
> I shipped something to Japan later and it got there before
> You read that right... shipping from QC to Japan was faster than shipping from QC to ON
> ...


Fed Ex it is lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I just got a guitar in 6 business days from Peterborough to Edmonton w Canada post but also had a guitar from Edmonton to Calgary take two weeks this month haha.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Ottawa Thursday pm to Thornhill Monday pm through Mississauga.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My bass never showed up today... 

I guess express from Québec city to Montreal is min a 2 day thing !!!  if it comes tomorrow...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My latest order from NextGen, was ordered on June 19th. I got it today, June 22nd. I thought that was pretty dam good. Fluke? or are things turning around at Canada Post?

For my next experiment, I'm going to ship at amp to Saskatchewan. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

tdotrob said:


> I just got a guitar in 6 business days from Peterborough to Edmonton w Canada post but also had a guitar from Edmonton to Calgary take two weeks this month haha.


Calgary to Edmonton has always been super slow. We used to sub contract to a company called Plan-it Builders out of Calgary. Their cheques always took 2 to 3 weeks to get from Calgary to Edmonton. I used to read the dates on the post marks to make sure and it was always Canada Post's fault.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

On the CP tracking site its reporting my Kingsley page as arriving by end of day tomorrow since first looking this morning which would make it delivered in exactly one week. Hopefully its accurate but I have a feeling its going to change some time today. It reported that it was in Winnipeg June 21st so I'm thinking for it to get from Winnipeg to me in 3 days might be optimistic.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pickup (just one..) being shipped Canada Post from MTL to TO. 
Shipped June 15th. 
Still waiting...and hoping...and waiting...


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Calgary to Edmonton has always been super slow. We used to sub contract to a company called Plan-it Builders out of Calgary. Their cheques always took 2 to 3 weeks to get from Calgary to Edmonton. I used to read the dates on the post marks to make sure and it was always Canada Post's fault.


Haha ya I’m pretty sure it took two weeks to go from Sherwood Park to Edmonton then 1 day to Calgary from there lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Just received a package from Nova Scotia.
7 day regular post.
Here's hoping that my shipment out to BC is on schedule as well.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no bass !!!  

3 days...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Canada Post tracking says my Page is out for delivery today. Got here in a week from BC. Not bad at all.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

The last three packages I sent out got to their destinations in less time than quotes.
1 body to gta, 1 to monteal and 1 other package to gta from peterborough.

So it would seem like things are heading back to normal....

Nathan


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Got my package at 12:30 pm today. Exactly 1 week after it was shipped. The tracking estimated it for today on day 1 and it came.
So I think the only bad experience I had was a package from USPS to CP that took about 6 weeks. Maybe could have been a problem at the border.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I shipped a guitar last Saturday to Atlanta using CP Xpresspost and it arrived on Friday. Xpresspost seems to be working well. I shipped a pedal to Vancouver using Expedited service on June 25th and not yet delivered.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

UPS is slow too. Set of golf clubs from Richmond BC to Ottawa 12 days ETA.


----------

